# Panel cover screws



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Chris A. said:


> I'm working on an old General Switch panel and the cover screws are missing. Anyone happen to know what size they are? I'm not by the panel right now, so I have no reference to go by.


Probably a 10-24 or 10-32 but could be a 12..... You can probably tap it to fit what you by as long as it is about the same size or larger-- so buy a 12-24 screw and tap it.


----------



## Chris A. (Feb 15, 2014)

Ok good idea. Thanks Dennis!


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

I keep a bag of self tapping screws on hand for this reason.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Probably a 10-24 or 10-32 but could be a 12..... You can probably tap it to fit what you by as long as it is about the same size or larger-- so buy a 12-24 screw and tap it.



110.3 violation.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Ground screws. So many ground screws.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

Self-tapping screws need to have the points ground off


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Semi-Ret Electrician said:


> Self-tapping screws need to have the points ground off


Why, they do a good job holding the wires in place..:whistling2:


----------



## electrotechnica (Apr 6, 2014)

Magnettica said:


> 110.3 violation.



True. 110.3(B)


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

electrotechnica said:


> True. 110.3(B)


I disagree. The tap is being used to tap a hole (proper use) the screw is being used to secure something by means of a properly threaded hole (proper use).


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## Stickshaker (Jun 29, 2012)

btharmy said:


> I disagree. The tap is being used to tap a hole (proper use) the screw is being used to secure something by means of a properly threaded hole (proper use).


But it violates the UL listing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Occasionally its ok to do that...


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

110.3(B) is a hell of a stretch. 

The cabinet the panel board is mounted in is not even required to be listed to begin with. :laughing:


----------



## Stickshaker (Jun 29, 2012)

Jlarson said:


> 110.3(B) is a hell of a stretch.
> 
> The cabinet the panel board is mounted in is not even required to be listed to begin with. :laughing:


No kidding?


----------



## Chris A. (Feb 15, 2014)

Well when I got to the panel, the screws ended up being course thread. I just happen to find some screws in my tool bag that fit. But also realized that I'm gonna end up having to replace the panel soon, so it was kind of a wasted effort to find screws, lol. Could someone recommend a good 200 amp panel on the economy side?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Stickshaker said:


> No kidding?


Not by the NEC, it says designed for the purpose, but no requirement for listed in 408. Some manufacturers will say their panel board must be installed in a listed cabinet though. 

I can't remember ever seeing a label on can listing a specific screw either.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

I dont think tapping in this case is a violation.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

ill bet if its not too sharp or too long, its fine as long as it holds the cover on!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Are the fasteners you used to install said panel approved by UL for the use?  Is the plywood backer-board approved by UL for the use? :whistling2: Is the concrete wall approved by UL to hold up an electrical panel? :laughing:


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

480sparky said:


> Are the fasteners you used to install said panel approved by UL for the use?  Is the plywood backer-board approved by UL for the use? :whistling2: Is the concrete wall approved by UL to hold up an electrical panel? :laughing:


:no::innocent::laughing:


----------

